# 1st Annual Fury X Archery Skins Shoot (PICS)



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Saturday, August 6th came early as I was on the road by 4:30am headed for Middleburg, Pa from Virginia. After the 3.5 hour road trip, I arrived at Fury X Archery and received a warm welcome from Wes Vanhorn. I spent the day talking with various shooters and had a great time. Please enjoy the pictures I took while I attended this great event.


----------



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

*1st Anuall Fury X Archery Skins Shoot (MORE PICS)*

More pics...


----------



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

*1st Anuall Fury X Archery Skins Shoot (MORE PICS)*

More pics.....


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Great Pics Cordell wish we could have made this shoot


----------



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

maybe next year Dave......It was a great time and Fury X Archery and Wes put on one hell of a shoot.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Pics*

Those are awesome pics, looks like you had some stiff competition.

Gotta love that X = cash! that looks like it was on the Cope sight is that right?
If so that dude can flat out shoot!


Jim


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

lol...yeah the X=CASH is on my sight


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice pics...Next year I may have to head to that one looks cool. Nice photo's, high quality!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Shoot*

Cope let me know in advance and I come shoot with ya, no more pins after this week! And good luck this week.

Jim


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like an awesome shoot. I wish I could have made it up there. Dave, next year we need to go. That would be a hell of a drive for one shoot but I bet we would have a good time. haha


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*ttt*

I Myself had a great Time.Wes is a long time friend and put on a 1st class shoot.Hats off to you my friend....and see ya there next year!


----------

